# Apache Grip (3under)



## Bonaire-Dave (Apr 27, 2012)

Anyone know if Apaches used a 3 under grip. June/July issue of TBM page 66 talks about Apache Grip being 3under. I did a internet search and didn't find any info. Dave


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 2, 2012)

They did not.  No Indians used a three-under grip.  Look in Laubin's "American Indian Archery" to see the various grips.  There is no 3 under.


----------



## Dirty44Dan (May 2, 2012)

*No Indian 3-under grips*

Here you go, Dave.  I copied the illustrations of the various Indian grips.  There is no 3-under grip--I think for two reasons:  poor nocks that would not stay locked on string, and short bows that would crimp three fingers severely.


----------



## RBM (May 2, 2012)

The only grip I have ever seen Native American Indians use is a thumb/foreknuckle pinch and that is it. Quicker release. No problems unlike modern finger tip methods. Just like Dirty44Dan posted on the top primary illustration.


----------



## Bonaire-Dave (May 2, 2012)

Thanks Dan & RBM - I had searched some after I read the article, but couldn't find anything. Dave


----------



## TNGIRL (May 3, 2012)

That's cool Dan......thanks for the pic!!!!!I have observed on many recent films, other grips. I even like to try them out at times. But sometimes I can't hold them well or long at all. Not that my bow is such a heavy poundage, more that my fingers and hands don't hold or grip like they did when I was a younger woman.


----------



## ChoctawBow (May 3, 2012)

The Apache shot with a 3-finger, Mediterranian release, just like the majority of trad hunters today.  They were the minority though of North American tribes, as most used the Secondary or Tertiary type release.  From what I understand anyway.  Going to post a couple of pictures of Apache archers, either late 19th century or very early 20th century.  Well, don't have a photo account to post URL image.  If you shoot me your email I would be glad to email the digital copy of the photographs to you.  I am just beginning an effort to try to learn the secondary type release.  Hard to do with a modern string material, since it hurts your fingers.  I am in process of obtaining a rawhide string that is larger in diameter and smoother.


----------



## ChoctawBow (May 3, 2012)

Let's try this.


----------



## ChoctawBow (May 3, 2012)

Trying again to post image.


----------



## ChoctawBow (May 3, 2012)

And another.


----------



## ChoctawBow (May 3, 2012)

There is a FB group that is devoted solely to Native American archery 

(Mods, please delete if inappropriate for me to provide this)

Just giving a group where that's all they focus on - I don't think that will lure folks away from this terrific site; just trying to add some content with my photo's above.  I love this type of stuff and would like to discuss/contribute more on this site. 

http://www.facebook.com/#!/groups/352011098156203/


----------



## ChoctawBow (May 3, 2012)

If you shoot an Apache style bow, you would be fully period-accurate using a Mediterranian release.  But Creeks, Seminole, and other GA region tribes used the pinch type grips.  But I imagine it was like we throw a baseball or do other physical activities - not everyone did it the same. Surely there were some who experimented or adopted other techniques over time.


----------

